# Palazzetti Prima Pellet stove is awesome!



## Phil Do's fire.

I was a proud owner of Whitfields, Quadrafire Castile & Mt. Vernon but nothing compares to the Italian made Ecofire Prima. The stove is over 90% efficient and my pellet consumption is down by 30%. Beautifull Mojlica tile outside, this baby puts out 44k BTU's. Very quiet much quieter than my Quad's were. Self cleaning firepot to! Control panel on top has six different programs available that can be customized to turn on- off throughout the day or week. It also has night mode, standby mode and customizable automatic pellet feed power and blower motor speeds. My electric bill dropped also, uses 110 watts only! Comes with remote also. I have always been a tried and true american and always try and buy american products but, after doing the research nothing compared. My friend owns a Harman Accentra and after checking out my stove, he is putting his up for sale. If this stove catches on at less than $2,500.00, the American manufacturer's will get a run for there money ! Added a new picture this morning of the stove in action. Christmas week is supposed to get cold here in upstate New York, the Quad and hitfield struggled to keep the house warm, Let's see how the Pizza stove will do!


----------



## gfreek

Congrats.. Did you purchase thru local dealer or internet?? Pics would be great.


----------



## DexterDay

I'm with Gfreek, I wanna see some pics  How is the pot self cleaning (pics)? 

Was your Mt. Vernon an AE model, or non AE? I thought the AE is pretty quiet stove? 

Congrats


----------



## TheMightyMoe

Grats on the new stove.

Where are the pictures??

This sounds like a bad advertisement to me...

I did a lot of homework when I was stove shopping, and read a good deal about these. They have a lot of nifty features, that WILL catch on to most stoves eventually...

Built in programmable thermostat functions are nifty.
Nifty remote.

However.

Small hopper - I can go through 3 bags a day, the hopper barely holds a bag. (Compared to Vernon)
Small ash pan. I have to empty my big ash pan every 2 months, screw weekly! Imagine if you weren't burning premiums! (Gripe 1)
110 watts without igniter is not that impressive.
Suggested cleaning is DAILY vacuuming. Who has time for that... (Gripe 2)

So this stove is more for the niche market that just wants a fire or a pretty stove, or is heating a small place with a low load.


----------



## bollyRZ500

I googled your Palazetti and gotta admit that's a nice lookin lil stove that belongs in my top best looking small foot printed stove list!!

Ecoteck Fransesca
Bosca Spirit 500
Piazzetta Monia
Enviro Mini-A 
St Croix Element
Palazetti Prima


----------



## TheMightyMoe

That is true, I forgot about people who need small foot print stoves.


----------



## CT Pellet

Manga manga!


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

gfreek said:


> Congrats.. Did you purchase thru local dealer or internet?? Pics would be great.


----------



## gfreek

HUH ???


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

View attachment 85285


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi,

No,
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 85285
View attachment 85285

	

		
			
		

		
	
 got





DexterDay said:


> I'm with Gfreek, I wanna see some pics  How is the pot self cleaning (pics)?
> 
> Was your Mt. Vernon an AE model, or non AE? I thought the AE is pretty quiet stove?
> 
> Congrats


 
a great price from a dealer in Oregon on Ebay. Real reputable. I will try and upload a picture.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 85285


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

TheMightyMoe said:


> Grats on the new stove.
> 
> Where are the pictures??
> 
> This sounds like a bad advertisement to me...
> 
> I did a lot of homework when I was stove shopping, and read a good deal about these. They have a lot of nifty features, that WILL catch on to most stoves eventually...
> 
> Built in programmable thermostat functions are nifty.
> Nifty remote.
> 
> However.
> 
> Small hopper - I can go through 3 bags a day, the hopper barely holds a bag. (Compared to Vernon)
> Small ash pan. I have to empty my big ash pan every 2 months, screw weekly! Imagine if you weren't burning premiums! (Gripe 1)
> 110 watts without igniter is not that impressive.
> Suggested cleaning is DAILY vacuuming. Who has time for that... (Gripe 2)
> 
> So this stove is more for the niche market that just wants a fire or a pretty stove, or is heating a small place with a low load.


----------



## Woody1911a1

sorry but we wanted pics of your stove , not your water cooler


----------



## DOLLARBILL

Its a beauty ! Now how well will it last and how long will it run trouble free ? Ive got a stove that no long has a company behind it (Bixby ) and parts are starting to get hard to find and are expensive tio say the least! is this the fate of this Italian Beauty ?


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

The stove holds a bag of Pellets. After a month of use the ash pan has about an inch in the bottom of it. It heats my 1600 square foot downstairs and I perform a minor cleaning once a week. don't forget my friend, i got rid of my Quad for this stove with no regrets and I have owned Quads since 1984 which was an 1800-I wood burner!


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

DexterDay said:


> I'm with Gfreek, I wanna see some pics  How is the pot self cleaning (pics)?
> 
> Was your Mt. Vernon an AE model, or non AE? I thought the AE is pretty quiet stove?
> 
> Congrats


The stoves blower forces air at a high rate during shutdown through the pot to force out all the ashes


----------



## midfielder

http://www.neefireplaces.ca/images/stories/Produits/Palazetti/pdf/brochure_ECOFIRE-ENG.pdf
http://www.neefireplaces.ca/images/stories/Produits/Palazetti/pdf/Manuel_ ECOFIRE PRIMA -ENG.pdf


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

DOLLARBILL said:


> Its a beauty ! Now how well will it last and how long will it run trouble free ? Ive got a stove that no long has a company behind it (Bixby ) and parts are starting to get hard to find and are expensive tio say the least! is this the fate of this Italian Beauty ?


Palazzetti is a large company in Europe and is known for there high quality ovens and stoves. The pellet stove dealers are all over Canada


----------



## gfreek

Nice.  Like that style stove.......


----------



## DexterDay

Very Beautiful. I did some looking and before you posted pics, seen that dealer on eBay.. 

Thats a good deal if it heats that well. The Round pot looks very much like a Quadrafire Burn Pot! 

Watched a video on youTube and it has a very vivid flame, and tall too


----------



## Woody1911a1

hey Phil , hope you know that my water cooler rib was just in fun . welcome to our nut farm


----------



## DexterDay

Where abouts are you located???  I see some Sets in the background.  

Was Shipping really free from that dealer? (Thats what it says on fleabay)


----------



## movemaine

I have a Harman Accentra insert, but I would go Italian if I went freestanding. 

Like one of these:


----------



## gfreek

Me too.   Like the style...  Better than the black box I have now- oh well maybe sometime...


----------



## movemaine

gfreek said:


> Me too. Like the style... Better than the black box I have now- oh well maybe sometime...


 
one can dream...


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

DexterDay said:


> Very Beautiful. I did some looking and before you posted pics, seen that dealer on eBay..
> 
> Thats a good deal if it heats that well. The Round pot looks very much like a Quadrafire Burn Pot!
> 
> Watched a video on youTube and it has a very vivid flame, and tall too


The burn pot is very much like the Quadrafire, flame is over a foot tall, all cast iron inside, very hot stove


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

DexterDay said:


> Where abouts are you located??? I see some Sets in the background.
> 
> Was Shipping really free from that dealer? (Thats what it says on fleabay)


I am in upstate NY and yes, shipping was free and I received the stove well packaged in 5 days


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Woody1911a1 said:


> hey Phil , hope you know that my water cooler rib was just in fun . welcome to our nut farm


I have a sense of humor, Thanks !


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Hello fellow pellet guys

Now that the weather has finally gotten cold here in Upstate NY, I am putting together a PRO'S & CON'S piece for the Pallazzetti stove and comparing to my tried and true Quadrafire Castile. I will post it before New years. Merry Christmas to all


----------



## boosted3g

I was looking as the Francesca when i was at my dealer a few months ago.  They make it in a titanium gray color that i thought was super sharp looking.  Price was right too at just over 2k.  They also told me that these stoves are rated at actual heat output which is why these stoves seem a little small but can heat a decent sized area.  He said the only problems they have from customers are minor things like rattles and noises.  Its a nice looking stove if your really space limited and like a modern look.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

boosted3g said:


> I was looking as the Francesca when i was at my dealer a few months ago. They make it in a titanium gray color that i thought was super sharp looking. Price was right too at just over 2k. They also told me that these stoves are rated at actual heat output which is why these stoves seem a little small but can heat a decent sized area. He said the only problems they have from customers are minor things like rattles and noises. Its a nice looking stove if your really space limited and like a modern look.


Hi,

I do find that the upper two tile plates rattle when the stove is in clean mode. I am going to try some felt tape between the layers. The stove puts out tremendous heat, much more than my Quadra Castile and Whitfield profile 30. It is also much more efficient. My pellet consumption is way down and the exhaust temp outside is warm and not burning hot like my other two stoves. I will be measuring lost heat output in my upcoming post. Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## tay

PHILDO said:


> View attachment 85443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a proud owner of Whitfields, Quadrafire Castile & Mt. Vernon but nothing compares to the Italian made Ecofire Prima. The stove is over 90% efficient and my pellet consumption is down by 30%. Beautifull Mojlica tile outside, this baby puts out 44k BTU's. Very quiet much quieter than my Quad's were. Self cleaning firepot to! Control panel on top has six different programs available that can be customized to turn on- off throughout the day or week. It also has night mode, standby mode and customizable automatic pellet feed power and blower motor speeds. My electric bill dropped also, uses 110 watts only! Comes with remote also. I have always been a tried and true american and always try and buy american products but, after doing the research nothing compared. My friend owns a Harman Accentra and after checking out my stove, he is putting his up for sale. If this stove catches on at less than $2,500.00, the American manufacturer's will get a run for there money ! Added a new picture this morning of the stove in action. Christmas week is supposed to get cold here in upstate New York, the Quad and hitfield struggled to keep the house warm, Let's see how the Pizza stove will do!


----------



## tay

PHILDO said:


> View attachment 85443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a proud owner of Whitfields, Quadrafire Castile & Mt. Vernon but nothing compares to the Italian made Ecofire Prima. The stove is over 90% efficient and my pellet consumption is down by 30%. Beautifull Mojlica tile outside, this baby puts out 44k BTU's. Very quiet much quieter than my Quad's were. Self cleaning firepot to! Control panel on top has six different programs available that can be customized to turn on- off throughout the day or week. It also has night mode, standby mode and customizable automatic pellet feed power and blower motor speeds. My electric bill dropped also, uses 110 watts only! Comes with remote also. I have always been a tried and true american and always try and buy american products but, after doing the research nothing compared. My friend owns a Harman Accentra and after checking out my stove, he is putting his up for sale. If this stove catches on at less than $2,500.00, the American manufacturer's will get a run for there money ! Added a new picture this morning of the stove in action. Christmas week is supposed to get cold here in upstate New York, the Quad and hitfield struggled to keep the house warm, Let's see how the Pizza stove will do!



Hello,
Great looking stove,
I bought the same stove  from the same  place in Portland Oregon except ours is in metal black and grey, we are having difficulty installing the 3" duravent adapter that is included in lowe's 3" pellett stove kit, did your stove came in with the company supplied vent adapter as indicated in Palazzetti manual?. The adapter vent is not included with the stove  package.The Portland store is closed for the holiday,your reply is apprecaited.


----------



## sculptor

Very nice looking stove! It would be nice to have the whole package - A really nice looking stove that performs as nicely as it looks!


----------



## Stevekng

PHILDO said:


> View attachment 85443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a proud owner of Whitfields, Quadrafire Castile & Mt. Vernon but nothing compares to the Italian made Ecofire Prima. The stove is over 90% efficient and my pellet consumption is down by 30%. Beautifull Mojlica tile outside, this baby puts out 44k BTU's. Very quiet much quieter than my Quad's were. Self cleaning firepot to! Control panel on top has six different programs available that can be customized to turn on- off throughout the day or week. It also has night mode, standby mode and customizable automatic pellet feed power and blower motor speeds. My electric bill dropped also, uses 110 watts only! Comes with remote also. I have always been a tried and true american and always try and buy american products but, after doing the research nothing compared. My friend owns a Harman Accentra and after checking out my stove, he is putting his up for sale. If this stove catches on at less than $2,500.00, the American manufacturer's will get a run for there money ! Added a new picture this morning of the stove in action. Christmas week is supposed to get cold here in upstate New York, the Quad and hitfield struggled to keep the house warm, Let's see how the Pizza stove will do!


 I hope you have a surge protector hooked up to the stove.  The electronics look sensitive


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Stevekng said:


> I hope you have a surge protector hooked up to the stove. The electronics look sensitive


 Thank you, I have always had a back-up power supply with built in surge surge protector on all my stoves! Most all brands of stoves made today have sensitive electronics


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

tay said:


> Hello,
> Great looking stove,
> I bought the same stove from the same place in Portland Oregon except ours is in metal black and grey, we are having difficulty installing the 3" duravent adapter that is included in lowe's 3" pellett stove kit, did your stove came in with the company supplied vent adapter as indicated in Palazzetti manual?. The adapter vent is not included with the stove package.The Portland store is closed for the holiday,your reply is apprecaited.


The europeans don't use a pipe adaptor. I found that domestic made pellet adaptors don't fit. I went to Home Depot and got a piece of there 12" pellet pipe. The Lowes pipe right off the back of the stove won't fit. You can use the rest of the Lowes kit! , THE PIPE END WITHOUT THE CRIMP , slides right over the pipe end of the stove. I put some Orange RTV and slid it right on!


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

sculptor said:


> Very nice looking stove! It would be nice to have the whole package - A really nice looking stove that performs as nicely as it looks!


 The stove is as beautiful as it is efficient. The weather is finally cold here and the stove works flawlessly!


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

tay said:


> Hello,
> Great looking stove,
> I bought the same stove from the same place in Portland Oregon except ours is in metal black and grey, we are having difficulty installing the 3" duravent adapter that is included in lowe's 3" pellett stove kit, did your stove came in with the company supplied vent adapter as indicated in Palazzetti manual?. The adapter vent is not included with the stove package.The Portland store is closed for the holiday,your reply is apprecaited.


 
I have learned a great deal about the stove, any other questions I am here to help


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

tay said:


> Hello,
> Great looking stove,
> I bought the same stove from the same place in Portland Oregon except ours is in metal black and grey, we are having difficulty installing the 3" duravent adapter that is included in lowe's 3" pellett stove kit, did your stove came in with the company supplied vent adapter as indicated in Palazzetti manual?. The adapter vent is not included with the stove package.The Portland store is closed for the holiday,your reply is apprecaited.


 The pipe I used off the back of the stove is Duravent #3012A, Duravent also makes this in a 6" length.


----------



## Northwoodneil

To each his own, but I still like a stove to look like a stove. It would look good in a New York style apartment but in my old log cabin I don't think the dog would even sleep in front of it. Just sayin'


----------



## tay

PHILDO said:


> The pipe I used off the back of the stove is Duravent #3012A, Duravent also makes this in a 6" length.


Thanks Phildo for your reply, I shall be going to Home Depot for that piece you indicated, so to be clear your stove did not come with a vent adapter as written in the manual. Did you install the fresh air supply for your stove? I am or the installer planing to do that, in order for the stove to be more efficient, the manual indicates that you could reduce the pipe from 3" to 2", I think the 3" pipe is better to supply the stove with condensed cold oxygen-rich air. Thanks again Phildo, great site.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

tay said:


> Thanks Phildo for your reply, I shall be going to Home Depot for that piece you indicated, so to be clear your stove did not come with a vent adapter as written in the manual. Did you install the fresh air supply for your stove? I am or the installer planing to do that, in order for the stove to be more efficient, the manual indicates that you could reduce the pipe from 3" to 2", I think the 3" pipe is better to supply the stove with condensed cold oxygen-rich air. Thanks again Phildo, great site.


Hi Tay,
Please check the date on the owners manual, the earlier manuals stated vent adapter inc., the newer manuals don't state this at all. The stove must be run with a fresh air intake. I recommend not reducing from 3" to 2". The intake air-convection blower is an open armature type and relies on the cold air to cool it. The stove pulls alot of fresh air to reach it's efficiency rating. I used a simple 3" aluminum flex dryer vent hose that can be purchased from home depot or lowes for under $10.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Northwoodneil said:


> To each his own, but I still like a stove to look like a stove. It would look good in a New York style apartment but in my old log cabin I don't think the dog would even sleep in front of it. Just sayin'


 
I am envious that you have a log cabin and agree with you to a certain extent. I have a 1949 Cape cod designed home and the interior is colonial in trim. The stove doesn't just blend in, it stands out in a good way


----------



## Northwoodneil

All that really matters is that they make heat. -8 here this morning and the first true test of my stove, still 74upstairs


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Northwoodneil said:


> To each his own, but I still like a stove to look like a stove. It would look good in a New York style apartment but in my old log cabin I don't think the dog would even sleep in front of it. Just sayin'


I agree and -8 is mighty cold! Keep warm and Happy New Year


----------



## tay

I wish everyone a happy, healthy and prosperous new year, thanks for the insight, stay warm and cozy


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Happy New Year and as promised, please see my new owners review of my Palazzetti stove dated today!


----------



## LuvMyPellets

So where is this review??


----------



## Bioburner

I think we may go with an Italian for the kitchen dining area. Being sold an hour from me in MN. Just need to due the math and kick the tires on which model.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

LuvMyPellets said:


> So where is this review??


As promised, I posted it on January 1,@ 1:59 pm. Here is the linke. There is also two additional conversations with the pic's.Did you have a rough New years eve?
https://www.hearth.com/talk/conversations/palazzetti-ecofire-owners-review.3611/


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

LuvMyPellets said:


> So where is this review??


Just in case you can't find the Pic's, Heres pic's 1-5,

https://www.hearth.com/talk/conversations/palazzetti-owners-review-pics-1-5.3612/


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

LuvMyPellets said:


> So where is this review??


Pic's 6-10,
https://www.hearth.com/talk/conversations/palazzetti-owners-review-pics-6-10.3613/


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Bioburner said:


> I think we may go with an Italian for the kitchen dining area. Being sold an hour from me in MN. Just need to due the math and kick the tires on which model.


Nice looking Harman stove. If you are interested, here is a link to my Palazzetti stove review.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/conversations/palazzetti-ecofire-owners-review.3611/


----------



## TLHinCanada

I only have one question.  Going from 220 volts to 110 volts.  What is the track record at the lower voltage.  Do they use the same boards, motors, etc.  Waiting for resident electrical engineers to expound.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

TLHinCanada said:


> I only have one question. Going from 220 volts to 110 volts. What is the track record at the lower voltage. Do they use the same boards, motors, etc. Waiting for resident electrical engineers to expound.


The stove was made specifically for the 110V market. I never had an issue with 110v on any of my previous pellet burners, doubt I will with this one.


----------



## TLHinCanada

PHILDO said:


> The stove was made specifically for the 110V market. I never had an issue with 110v on any of my previous pellet burners, doubt I will with this one.


If it was made for the North American market I guess most of the reviews would be European and irrelevant.  If you have changed the motors and board it wouldn't be the same stove (durability and performance wise).  Having said that wish you the best with your new stove.  Will watch for further up dates about performance.


----------



## LuvMyPellets

I looked for your review and could not find it. The links you post above do not work for me they are broken... Sorry


----------



## tay

Hi Fildo, I finally installed my Palazzetti stove and have it inspected,it is really nice and warm,I kept it on #3 as you suggested for now, to avoid the curing paint smell, I will keep watching and let you know, thanks for the advice.


----------



## tay

This is the Palazzetti in action.


----------



## tay

Hi Fildo,this is the connection on the back,


----------



## HeadhunterTom

PHILDO said:


> The stove was made specifically for the 110V market. I never had an issue with 110v on any of my previous pellet burners, doubt I will with this one.


Greetings Phildo and fellow FUBARS! I got up close and personal with your "water heater" at a stove shop. I actually went to see the Ecoteck Elena - not a good hopper design as it is open to the convection blower area-Maybe the Italians dont have any sawdust in their pellet bags . Anyway, the store had an all steel Prima on the floor. Having had an Austroflamm Integra for 16 years, not much of the new stuff impressed me. This Prima is built like a tank (the all steel version looks like a prison cell for Leprechauns The sales rep would not let me break it down as there were other customers in the shop so I would like to see your review before I pull the trigger. How difficult to get behind the plates to clean the pipes and are the pipes stainless steel? The links to your pics and reviews error coded for me. I will log back on using Firefox or Goonagle chrome to see if that allows access. Asking in the store by the way was $5K for the colors and $4K for the black steel. Your source is affiliated with the same OR distributor for RIKA. Hopefully if he drops the line here in the US, he will still be able to order parts. I hope you like my temporary pellet stove.


----------



## HeadhunterTom

PHILDO said:


> I have learned a great deal about the stove, any other questions I am here to help


I forgot to ask - what was the mfg date of your stove?


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

HEADHUNTERTOM said:


> Greetings Phildo and fellow FUBARS! I got up close and personal with your "water heater" at a stove shop. I actually went to see the Ecoteck Elena - not a good hopper design as it is open to the convection blower area-Maybe the Italians dont have any sawdust in their pellet bags . Anyway, the store had an all steel Prima on the floor. Having had an Austroflamm Integra for 16 years, not much of the new stuff impressed me. This Prima is built like a tank (the all steel version looks like a prison cell for Leprechauns The sales rep would not let me break it down as there were other customers in the shop so I would like to see your review before I pull the trigger. How difficult to get behind the plates to clean the pipes and are the pipes stainless steel? The links to your pics and reviews error coded for me. I will log back on using Firefox or Goonagle chrome to see if that allows access. Asking in the store by the way was $5K for the colors and $4K for the black steel. Your source is affiliated with the same OR distributor for RIKA. Hopefully if he drops the line here in the US, he will still be able to order parts. I hope you like my temporary pellet stove.


The interior of the stove is cast iron with two heat exchangers, very easy to remove and clean. I clean the stove once every 10 days or so and it takes me about 10 minutes.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

HEADHUNTERTOM said:


> I forgot to ask - what was the mfg date of your stove?


The date of my stove is March 2011


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

PHILDO said:


> The interior of the stove is cast iron with two heat exchangers, very easy to remove and clean. I clean the stove once every 10 days or so and it takes me about 10 minutes.


If you cant open the pics i can email you them. very detailed!


----------



## HeadhunterTom

PHILDO said:


> If you cant open the pics i can email you them. very detailed!


 Thanks Phildo!
Send the pictures to TOM@ABA-INC.COM

I did find your reviewon the 3rd or fourth page in on Google search- Palazzetti Ecofire  Prima Review- linkk was different.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/ratings.php?do=viewrating&ratingid=3718

Tom


----------



## tay

Hi Pilldo and all friends, the Palazzetti Ecofire Prima is a great pellet stove, it is a heat generating machine , we all love it even my youngest teenage son loves it, it is precision made and very nice looking, I am like Fildo I have some experience now with this stove, the installation was a little bit challenging, anybody needs feed back, I am here to help.


----------



## tay

Sorry, I meant FILDO.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

tay said:


> Hi Pilldo and all friends, the Palazzetti Ecofire Prima is a great pellet stove, it is a heat generating machine , we all love it even my youngest teenage son loves it, it is precision made and very nice looking, I am like Fildo I have some experience now with this stove, the installation was a little bit challenging, anybody needs feed back, I am here to help.


Hi Tay,

Stove looks great! If you develop any rattles with the stove let me know, I have a simple fix for them. Otherwise, mine is pumping out the heat everyday!


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

HEADHUNTERTOM said:


> Thanks Phildo!
> Send the pictures to TOM@ABA-INC.COM
> 
> I did find your reviewon the 3rd or fourth page in on Google search- Palazzetti Ecofire Prima Review- linkk was different.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/ratings.php?do=viewrating&ratingid=3718
> 
> Tom


Hi Tom,

I sent the pic's out early this morning. If you don't get them let me know!


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

LuvMyPellets said:


> I looked for your review and could not find it. The links you post above do not work for me they are broken... Sorry


Hi,

If you like I can email you the review and pic's.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

tay said:


> Hi Fildo,this is the connection on the back,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88204


Hi Tay,

Great job installing the stove!


----------



## tay

PHILDO said:


> Hi Tay,
> 
> Great job installing the stove!


Thanks FILDO ,
For the air intake I used a 3" PVC pipe with a 45'elbow (glued togother) and a dome screen on the outside, the cut using a 3" drill pit and the fit is very exact , My stove has no vibration noise at all, I think your stove has some slight rattling noise because of the cast iron shell, it could be fixed as you said or with a dap of hi heat silicon in between the plates. After I installed my stove I found a vent adapter on the iternet that could fit nicely on the sove vent which is a vehicle steel exhost adapter one end 3/12" ID the other end 3" OD 4"or 6" in length. My heating system uptairs did not turn on once since I istall the stove it is between 70'-72'.


----------



## tay

HEADHUNTERTOM said:


> Thanks Phildo!
> Send the pictures to TOM@ABA-INC.COM
> 
> I did find your reviewon the 3rd or fourth page in on Google search- Palazzetti Ecofire  Prima Review- linkk was different.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/ratings.php?do=viewrating&ratingid=3718
> 
> Tom


Hi Tom,
The Palazzitti Ecofire Prima is a great pellet stove, I hope we do not have problem with it in the future, it is well made and super efficient  with a lot of heat generation, I vacuum it empty the ash pot every day and take out the backplate every week to clean and vacuum, I also screen the last quarter of the wood pellets in the bag to separate the sawdust ,that is all.thanks


----------



## PoolGuyinCT

FAHGEHBOUTID


----------



## tay

Hi FILDO ,
I think you mentioned in your review of the Palezzitti stove that it dose not have an air wash. In fact it dose, here is a copy of there brochure,thanks


----------



## Nicholas440

Nice looking stove , and seems like it's very efficient as well... I could really go for one, and put my Quad Castile Insert on Craigslist in a heartbeat...  lol...

Only problem is if you're not real mechanically blessed, what do you do if it needs serviced or something breaks and you have to get parts for it?  I looked for Dealers and they are all in Canada nothing in the USA....   There should be a way to use the Remote to just turn it on and off... I note that you say the remote wont work with temperatures, but I only use my remote to turn my Quad on or off....  Do you know about how much this stor weighs?


----------



## PassionForFire&Water

Just curious what stack temperatures you guys are experiencing with these Palazetti pellet stoves?
92% efficiency seems high for an air pellet stove.


----------



## PassionForFire&Water

Thanks for the info!

The brochure also says EPA certified but it's not on the EPA list:
http://www.epa.gov/Compliance/resources/publications/monitoring/caa/woodstoves/certifiedwood.pdf

Also all pellet stoves seem to have a 78% default efficiency rating.


----------



## Nicholas440

I downloaded the brochure also as well as an install manual to see what the stove interior parts were like, they have a few nice diagrams of it.  It seems to be quite impressive on paper,  and the specs on this one says it has a 50 lb hopper, and uses some sort of a star auger system,  different from the conventional auger, and they claim you can't get a pellet bridged over the opening like we can with regular auger feeds.  Looks like it is also self cleaning as far as it dumps the ash into an ash pan and cleanup looks very simple and easy.  The price looks decent too.... Still the question remains as with any product, when or if it has a problem who repairs it and where do you get your parts....   My guess is you can send to Canada which is where all the dealers seem to be located...  Overall I really like this stove and I definately would unload my Quad insert for one of these...


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Nicholas440 said:


> I downloaded the brochure also as well as an install manual to see what the stove interior parts were like, they have a few nice diagrams of it. It seems to be quite impressive on paper, and the specs on this one says it has a 50 lb hopper, and uses some sort of a star auger system, different from the conventional auger, and they claim you can't get a pellet bridged over the opening like we can with regular auger feeds. Looks like it is also self cleaning as far as it dumps the ash into an ash pan and cleanup looks very simple and easy. The price looks decent too.... Still the question remains as with any product, when or if it has a problem who repairs it and where do you get your parts.... My guess is you can send to Canada which is where all the dealers seem to be located... Overall I really like this stove and I definately would unload my Quad insert for one of these...


The Palazzetti USA distributer is in New Hampshire and there are dealers throughout the country. I called the distributer and there were 4 dealers within a 200 mile radius of where I live in New York


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

PassionForFire&Water said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> The brochure also says EPA certified but it's not on the EPA list:
> http://www.epa.gov/Compliance/resources/publications/monitoring/caa/woodstoves/certifiedwood.pdf
> 
> Also all pellet stoves seem to have a 78% default efficiency rating.


The stove has a dual burn firepot and two cast iron heat exchangers. I csn tell you compared to y Quadrafire, consumption dropped 30%


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

PassionForFire&Water said:


> Just curious what stack temperatures you guys are experiencing with these Palazetti pellet stoves?
> 92% efficiency seems high for an air pellet stove.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Nicholas440 said:


> Nice looking stove , and seems like it's very efficient as well... I could really go for one, and put my Quad Castile Insert on Craigslist in a heartbeat... lol...
> 
> Only problem is if you're not real mechanically blessed, what do you do if it needs serviced or something breaks and you have to get parts for it? I looked for Dealers and they are all in Canada nothing in the USA.... There should be a way to use the Remote to just turn it on and off... I note that you say the remote wont work with temperatures, but I only use my remote to turn my Quad on or off.... Do you know about how much this stor weighs?


The remote supplied with the stoe, turns it on-off and blower up-down, flame setting up-down. The remote isn't thermostatic.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

tay said:


> Hi FILDO ,
> I think you mentioned in your review of the Palezzitti stove that it dose not have an air wash. In fact it dose, here is a copy of there brochure,thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90207


Hi Tay,
I sit at a right angle to the stove and watch the movement in the firebox. In order to have an air wash, fresh air has to drop down from the top of the glass to the bottom. The airflow in my stove goes up the back, curls around the front and fly ash bounces off the glass. No airwash on my stove, glass fogs up soot after 20 lb. of pellet consumption.


----------



## PassionForFire&Water

PHILDO said:


> The Palazzetti USA distributer is in New Hampshire and there are dealers throughout the country. I called the distributer and there were 4 dealers within a 200 mile radius of where I live in New York


 
Who is the USA distributor in NH?
I know Piazetti is in NH also.
But this is Palazzetti

Pia and Palla must be different, no?

174F is very cool.
Any way you can check the temperature in the firebox?
With these 2 values we would know the efficiency.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

PassionForFire&Water said:


> Who is the USA distributor in NH?
> I know Piazetti is in NH also.
> But this is Palazzetti
> 
> Pia and Palla must be different, no?
> 
> 174F is very cool.
> Any way you can check the temperature in the firebox?
> With these 2 values we would know the efficiency.


here is the Palazzetti distributer website http://www.accentsalesinc.com/index.php/contact


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Nicholas440 said:


> Nice looking stove , and seems like it's very efficient as well... I could really go for one, and put my Quad Castile Insert on Craigslist in a heartbeat... lol...
> 
> Only problem is if you're not real mechanically blessed, what do you do if it needs serviced or something breaks and you have to get parts for it? I looked for Dealers and they are all in Canada nothing in the USA.... There should be a way to use the Remote to just turn it on and off... I note that you say the remote wont work with temperatures, but I only use my remote to turn my Quad on or off.... Do you know about how much this stor weighs?[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PassionForFire&Water said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the USA distributor in NH?
> I know Piazetti is in NH also.
> But this is Palazzetti
> 
> Pia and Palla must be different, no?
> 
> 174F is very cool.
> Any way you can check the temperature in the firebox?
> With these 2 values we would know the efficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestion on a remote thermometer that I can check firebox temps?
Click to expand...


----------



## PassionForFire&Water

Thanks for the info on the distributor in MA.

An infra-red point&shoot gun thermometer will be able to do this.
Not sure how accurate they are.
I know they are not that expensive


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

PassionForFire&Water said:


> Thanks for the info on the distributor in MA.
> 
> An infra-red point&shoot gun thermometer will be able to do this.
> Not sure how accurate they are.
> I know they are not that expensive


Thanks, one of my guys at work has an infra-red thermo. I wll give it a try and report back!


----------



## Xena

I love this stove!  If I ever moved to another house I'd get one of these in a heartbeat!
Thanks Phildo and Tay for the pics and info!


----------



## tay

Hi Xena,FILDO, and all friends,

The Palazetti  Ecofire  Prima ia doing a great job by crancking lots of btu's and keeping the house warm, so far so good.
FILDO, what good wood pellets do you use for your Palazetti stove ?, I use here in RI the Vermont softwood pellets, it is not cheap!!, it is between $5.50 - $6.00 a bag, Thanks and stay warm.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

tay said:


> Hi Xena,FILDO, and all friends,
> 
> The Palazetti Ecofire Prima ia doing a great job by crancking lots of btu's and keeping the house warm, so far so good.
> FILDO, what good wood pellets do you use for your Palazetti stove ?, I use here in RI the Vermont softwood pellets, it is not cheap!!, it is between $5.50 - $6.00 a bag, Thanks and stay warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91391


Hi Tay, Xena and all friendly pellet heads,

My Palazzetti is also working flawless and cranked out the BTU's especially during the recent cold spell. My pellet consumption is down 30% compared to my previous stove and the house is war,. I am using Somersets at $4.18 bag from Lowes. They burn very hot and the stove stays clean longer.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Xena said:


> I love this stove! If I ever moved to another house I'd get one of these in a heartbeat!
> Thanks Phildo and Tay for the pics and info!


Hi Xena,

Glad you like the stove. The Palazzetti is an Italian Stallion of stoves!


----------



## DexterDay

Phildo, the airwash doesn't have to be at the top of the glass. Judging by Tays last pic, it is at the bottom of the glass.  

Notice how its not cloudy at the bottom? 

Look for a small slit, or gasket missing somewhere. Running a lighter, cigg, incense stick, or a candle around the bottom edge of the glass. The airwash will "suck" the smoke or flame into the gap. 

Beautiful stoves.... I want one!!


----------



## Pelleting In NJ

I am glad you guys love your stove.......but these posting sound like a thinly veiled commercial advertisement for this product..........just saying.......


----------



## IHMan

Phil: I glanced through the Palazzetti Manual and I believe minimum clearance to a door or window is 4' to the side or below and 1' above. It does not reference any minimums when using make-up air. Is there a difference? Did you vent yours in a masonry flue?


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

DexterDay said:


> Phildo, the airwash doesn't have to be at the top of the glass. Judging by Tays last pic, it is at the bottom of the glass.
> 
> Notice how its not cloudy at the bottom?
> 
> Look for a small slit, or gasket missing somewhere. Running a lighter, cigg, incense stick, or a candle around the bottom edge of the glass. The airwash will "suck" the smoke or flame into the gap.
> 
> Beautiful stoves.... I want one!!


I guess you could be correct about the air wash. Being a long time owner of Quadrafire wood & pellet stoves the fresh air washed down from the top of the glass to the bottom, this stove doesn't do that.  I doubt there is a seal problem, door fits tight and the stove uses oven type gaskets instead of rope gaskets. The stove is indeed awesome, can't believe how low my pellet consumption is and high high the heat output is


----------



## DexterDay

PHILDO said:


> I guess you could be correct about the air wash. Being a long time owner of Quadrafire wood & pellet stoves the fresh air washed down from the top of the glass to the bottom, this stove doesn't do that.  I doubt there is a seal problem, door fits tight and the stove uses oven type gaskets instead of rope gaskets. The stove is indeed awesome, can't believe how low my pellet consumption is and high high the heat output is



Keep rubbin it in.......  lol


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

DexterDay said:


> Keep rubbin it in....... lol


Sorry, no pun intended


----------



## WKB

Phil Do's fire. said:


> View attachment 85285
> View attachment 85442
> 
> Hi,
> 
> No,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85285
> View attachment 85285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got
> 
> a great price from a dealer in Oregon on Ebay. Real reputable. I will try and upload a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85285


 

Hi Phil,

I'm looking at the Palazzetti line myself. Can you tell me what dealer you worked with? 

And, did you run into any problems with the stove in your first year?


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

WKB said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> I'm looking at the Palazzetti line myself. Can you tell me what dealer you worked with?
> 
> And, did you run into any problems with the stove in your first year?


 
Hello WKB,

Best stove I have ever owned!. I put about 1400 hours on it and used less than 90 bags of pellets. Very hot, reburns the pellet gases, quiet. The only issue I had was very minor. The tile panels would rattle during cool down. I picked up a pack of self stick felt dots at my local home depot for a $1.49., worked silent. This is my 3rd pellet stove and by far the most superior! There is a dealer in Maine but he is very expensive . Parts are stocked in New Hampshire and I have the reps name and phone number

I purchased stove on Ebay from a very reputable company, Far west sales. They were great to deal with.Another member here also purchased from same place. I can get his info if you want to contact him. Here is a link to the ebay merchant,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Palazzetti-...5857?pt=US_Heating_Stoves&hash=item27d329ca31


----------



## Lousyweather

curious, because I don't sell them......how are these units for replacement parts? Easy and quick to obtain?


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Lousyweather said:


> curious, because I don't sell them......how are these units for replacement parts? Easy and quick to obtain?


 I ordered some spare parts from Far west sales. After i ordered I found the Distributer in New Hampshire. I telephoned and he stated the parts are stocked in New Hampshire. I also spoke with Maine stove shop who has benn selling the Palazzetti for five years and he stated no issues with parts.


----------



## tay

Hello there, i hope all had a great summer,
phil or any body with a Palezzitti Ecofire  pellet stove. Did you have the "extraordinary maintenance required  banner" on the screen?  how do  reset that?. i did the complete cleaning but the resetting, it is just annoying no affect on performance after cleaning. Thanks.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Hello Tay,

Stove still going strong, very efficient and hot. How to reset the indicator is the magic question. I tried to find out the answer last year and came up red handed. I would suggest calling Palazzetti east coat distributer, very nice guy I might ad. The name is Adam Brewster and he is in New Hampshire. The phone # is 508-866-4343. Please let me know if you find out. I even emailed Italy last season


----------



## stayfitz

Is Palazzetti still sold by Far West Sales?  The Palazzetti website does not reference a US importer and/or distributor.  Is the product still sold & supported in the USA?


----------



## Bioburner

Ebay search showed them selling several models of Rika stoves.


----------



## stayfitz

Bioburner said:


> Ebay search showed them selling several models of Rika stoves.



Exactly...


----------



## stayfitz

I really wanted a MCZ (Wittus) pellet stove...  But after doing some research regarding availability, market saturation, parts acquisition, support, etc. I decided against it.  I think most of the progressive European pellet stoves are amazing looking and probably very technologically advanced.  However, I rely on my stoves for primary heating...  And can not afford a no answer signal from the corporate office and no reply from questions via email.  It's like importing a unique and exotic sports car without support from local mechanics, spare parts, and experience.


----------



## Bioburner

I did not buy our Italian as a primary stove. It works, components are top notch, have a spare control panel. Quiet and fit in well where we installed it. The used one season price of $500 did not hurt either. Will use it to shoulder as its installed upstairs and the Harman will do most of the work when the real heating season gets here. Was nice to assist in heating when we dipped into the -10 or worse, just touched a button of the remote and little over 6 minutes was flowing hot air.


----------



## tay

Phil Do's fire. said:


> Hello Tay,
> 
> Stove still going strong, very efficient and hot. How to reset the indicator is the magic question. I tried to find out the answer last year and came up red handed. I would suggest calling Palazzetti east coat distributer, very nice guy I might ad. The name is Adam Brewster and he is in New Hampshire. The phone # is 508-866-4343. Please let me know if you find out. I even emailed Italy last season


Thanks phil Do's fire, I will try to call Adam in the NH. Mine also is going strong, very hot and efficient.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

stayfitz said:


> Is Palazzetti still sold by Far West Sales?  The Palazzetti website does not reference a US importer and/or distributor.  Is the product still sold & supported in the USA?


 Palazzetti is sold and supported in the US. There are several dealers on the east coast and Far west ssales sells them on Ebay


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

stayfitz said:


> I really wanted a MCZ (Wittus) pellet stove...  But after doing some research regarding availability, market saturation, parts acquisition, support, etc. I decided against it.  I think most of the progressive European pellet stoves are amazing looking and probably very technologically advanced.  However, I rely on my stoves for primary heating...  And can not afford a no answer signal from the corporate office and no reply from questions via email.  It's like importing a unique and exotic sports car without support from local mechanics, spare parts, and experience.


 I had absolutely no issue getting parts, and the Palazzetti is so well built, the dealer in Maine stated after 5 years, no issues!


----------



## stayfitz

Phil Do's fire. said:


> I had absolutely no issue getting parts, and the Palazzetti is so well built, the dealer in Maine stated after 5 years, no issues!



Do you recall the dealer name in Maine? Thanks!


----------



## stayfitz

stayfitz said:


> Do you recall the dealer name in Maine? Thanks!



I think I found them? - http://www.mainestoveandchimney.com/Maine_Stove_&_Chimney/Home.html


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

stayfitz said:


> I think I found them? - http://www.mainestoveandchimney.com/Maine_Stove_&_Chimney/Home.html


 Yes, and there is one in Needham, Mass.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

It is amazing how efficient the Palazzetti is, Look at the info in my signature line, ran stove almost a month longer last season, 300 more heating degree days and I still used less pellets than my Quad castile the year earlier


----------



## tay

Hi Phil,
I called the east coast distributor in NH. As you said they are good people. Chuck emailed me the instructions on how to reset the stove after 2000 hours of operation. I will email it to you if you need to, I am going to reset the stove this weekend hopefully it should be easy. The weather is so beautiful in NE now a days that I do not want  to think of pellet stoves for now. Many thanks


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

tay said:


> Hi Phil,
> I called the east coast distributor in NH. As you said they are good people. Chuck emailed me the instructions on how to reset the stove after 2000 hours of operation. I will email it to you if you need to, I am going to reset the stove this weekend hopefully it should be easy. The weather is so beautiful in NE now a days that I do not want  to think of pellet stoves for now. Many thanks


Hi Tay,

Yes, I will send you my email in a private conversation. I need the reset procedure. RealIy would be nice if you posted it for everyone one here


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

tay said:


> Hi Phil,
> I called the east coast distributor in NH. As you said they are good people. Chuck emailed me the instructions on how to reset the stove after 2000 hours of operation. I will email it to you if you need to, I am going to reset the stove this weekend hopefully it should be easy. The weather is so beautiful in NE now a days that I do not want  to think of pellet stoves for now. Many thanks



Tay,
I could not send you a private conversation, you must have  the option turned off. Please send me the reset procedure. Thanks, Phil


----------



## tay

Hi phil,


http://intergr8it.net/?p=289


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Tay,

Thanks for posting the info in the forum, will help many other'sOne question, do you press and hold the ON and ^ arrow at the same time?


----------



## tay

Hi phil,

Yes, together 2-5 seconds.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Thanks again Tay


----------



## kansas

Phil Do's fire. said:


> View attachment 85443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a proud owner of Whitfields, Quadrafire Castile & Mt. Vernon but nothing compares to the Italian made Ecofire Prima. The stove is over 90% efficient and my pellet consumption is down by 30%. Beautifull Mojlica tile outside, this baby puts out 44k BTU's. Very quiet much quieter than my Quad's were. Self cleaning firepot to! Control panel on top has six different programs available that can be customized to turn on- off throughout the day or week. It also has night mode, standby mode and customizable automatic pellet feed power and blower motor speeds. My electric bill dropped also, uses 110 watts only! Comes with remote also. I have always been a tried and true american and always try and buy american products but, after doing the research nothing compared. My friend owns a Harman Accentra and after checking out my stove, he is putting his up for sale. If this stove catches on at less than $2,500.00, the American manufacturer's will get a run for there money ! Added a new picture this morning of the stove in action. Christmas week is supposed to get cold here in upstate New York, the Quad and hitfield struggled to keep the house warm, Let's see how the Pizza stove will do!


----------



## MCPO

Phil Do's fire. said:


> Hello WKB,
> 
> Best stove I have ever owned!. I put about 1400 hours on it and used less than 90 bags of pellets. Very hot, reburns the pellet gases, quiet. The only issue I had was very minor. The tile panels would rattle during cool down. I picked up a pack of self stick felt dots at my local home depot for a $1.49., worked silent. This is my 3rd pellet stove and by far the most superior! There is a dealer in Maine but he is very expensive . Parts are stocked in New Hampshire and I have the reps name and phone number
> 
> I purchased stove on Ebay from a very reputable company, Far west sales. They were great to deal with.Another member here also purchased from same place. I can get his info if you want to contact him. Here is a link to the ebay merchant,
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Palazzetti-...5857?pt=US_Heating_Stoves&hash=item27d329ca31


 Seems that Palazzetti isn`t sold by that dealer anymore. He now sells Rika.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

MCPO said:


> Seems that Palazzetti isn`t sold by that dealer anymore. He now sells Rika.


Palazzetti is very popular in eastern Canada , several dealers and east coat distributer is close by


----------



## Skier76

These look like really interesting stoves. There was one on the truck the day my insert was installed.  The crew was heading to put that in after mine.  Wonder if the person ever made their way to these forums.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

I am coming up on 7,000 hours, look for my unbiased update to my original thread coming soon!


----------



## OhioBurner©

I know this thread is old but that stove looks and performs nicely! 
Yeah at my place it might seem a little out of place with my country rustic finished house, but still is a beauty. I was even thinking maybe it would look good in my more modern finished kitchen. However the hopper size is a big dealbreaker for me... during most of the heating season that wouldnt even last until I got home from work I don't think. If its below 35ºF and I don't have the wood stove going then my pellet stove is running pretty high, I've measured it at 4.25 lbs/hr on a 7 setting which is about as high as I dare run it continuously. I'm about 14hrs door to door for work so that's about 60 lbs. Now this unit is more efficient, but is it 33% more efficient than my stove? It would be close...

The again I got the 120# model not just to run during the day but to be able to go away for a whole weekend (at least with the stove set on minimal heat)...


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

s





OhioBurner© said:


> I know this thread is old but that stove looks and performs nicely!
> Yeah at my place it might seem a little out of place with my country rustic finished house, but still is a beauty. I was even thinking maybe it would look good in my more modern finished kitchen. However the hopper size is a big dealbreaker for me... during most of the heating season that wouldnt even last until I got home from work I don't think. If its below 35ºF and I don't have the wood stove going then my pellet stove is running pretty high, I've measured it at 4.25 lbs/hr on a 7 setting which is about as high as I dare run it continuously. I'm about 14hrs door to door for work so that's about 60 lbs. Now this unit is more efficient, but is it 33% more efficient than my stove? It would be close...
> 
> The again I got the 120# model not just to run during the day but to be able to go away for a whole weekend (at least with the stove set on minimal heat)...


The small hopper is a drawback on the small foot print euro stoves. Although compared to my past stoves, Whitfields and Quadrafires, the efficiency is very good. Heating most of the downstairs of my 1950 cape (1450 sq. feet).

I used 2.5 tons of pellets last year during the coldest winter on record in upstate NY and that is from October 15, April 15th. On power level #4 which is probably the equivalent of you level 7, one bag of pellets last 20-22 hours. Normally I run on level 3, 24/7 and a bag lasts 30-34 hours.
In your case, you really need the big hopper. I can tell you, the stove has saved me a great deal in heating costs.. In your case a big hopper is essential, mine not so much!


----------



## OhioBurner©

Phil Do's fire. said:


> I used 2.5 tons of pellets last year during the coldest winter on record in upstate NY and that is from October 15, April 15th. On power level #4 which is probably the equivalent of you level 7, one bag of pellets last 20-22 hours. Normally I run on level 3, 24/7 and a bag lasts 30-34 hours.
> In your case, you really need the big hopper. I can tell you, the stove has saved me a great deal in heating costs.. In your case a big hopper is essential, mine not so much!



Wow 2.5 tons during the coldest winter... nice! Not sure if I'd call Hyde Park upstate though, thats what we'd call downstate (originally from around Watertown area, and other family as far north as Massena). Northern NY can be brutal both temps and snow. If you can get 30-34 hours on a bag on level 3 that sounds like it would last just fine for me. Whats it do on a 1? While I got my stove in case of being gone over the weekend that is pretty rare (its mainly the 14hr day at work I'm worried about). The lowest my stove seems to be able to burn (despite the 1.5# spec) is around 2# per hour. My main problem is my house! Its just so poorly insulated, drafty, and not layed out well for heating. I've already been through a ton, and heated with my wood stove as well on several days below 30ºF. I think if I built a new house per my spec, designed well, and super insulated... and got a really efficient stove I would be in heaven! 2.5T/yr sounds almost like a myth to me!


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

OhioBurner© said:


> Wow 2.5 tons during the coldest winter... nice! Not sure if I'd call Hyde Park upstate though, thats what we'd call downstate (originally from around Watertown area, and other family as far north as Massena). Northern NY can be brutal both temps and snow. If you can get 30-34 hours on a bag on level 3 that sounds like it would last just fine for me. Whats it do on a 1? While I got my stove in case of being gone over the weekend that is pretty rare (its mainly the 14hr day at work I'm worried about). The lowest my stove seems to be able to burn (despite the 1.5# spec) is around 2# per hour. My main problem is my house! Its just so poorly insulated, drafty, and not layed out well for heating. I've already been through a ton, and heated with my wood stove as well on several days below 30ºF. I think if I built a new house per my spec, designed well, and super insulated... and got a really efficient stove I would be in heaven! 2.5T/yr sounds almost like a myth to me!



Well...Watertown is way upstate. I had to meet a friend in Loweville a few weekends ago, like it up there.I am a snowmobiler and yes, brutal winters in your upstate neck of the woods!  We both have the same problem, old houses with poor insulation. If I use good quality like Okies, on power level #1  ( .8 LB/HR.) stove will run for 40 Hours if left ON. In auto economy mode where the stove cycles itself on and off, 50-60 hours @ 10K BTUs


----------



## tay

Hello Phil  do fire,
I hope you had a good luck with you stove. Mine was going strong tell hours ago when the elongated drum fan on the back suddenly started  making loud noise  ( the one that bushes the hot air in the room). I am trying desperately to fine this part online, I   took it apart and seems the motor for the fan is about to die.
Do you know any palizzetti Ecofire Prima dealers in the U.S. that sells parts?. Thanks and Happy New Year.
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is a picture of the fan's stickers.


----------



## tay

Or anybody out there with info on here to buy this part. Thanks


----------



## Bioburner

Everybody's out trying to bring in the New Year
Try google the numbers on the fan that you tried to post. Bad picture on this end.


----------



## tay

Thanks Bioburner, 
I know many people are out celebrating. I am posting another picture hopefully it will be clearer.


----------



## Lake Girl

p962man is a dealer ...
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...or-heating-2-areas.137879/page-2#post-1855110

Pascal_Maertens is also a dealer but in Quebec but if he can get parts who cares?


----------



## chken

tay said:


> View attachment 149092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bioburner,
> I know many people are out celebrating. I am posting another picture hopefully it will be clearer.


I'd start a new thread, as well as search for old threads for online parts.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

tay said:


> Hello Phil  do fire,
> I hope you had a good luck with you stove. Mine was going strong tell hours ago when the elongated drum fan on the back suddenly started  making loud noise  ( the one that bushes the hot air in the room). I am trying desperately to fine this part online, I   took it apart and seems the motor for the fan is about to die.
> Do you know any palizzetti Ecofire Prima dealers in the U.S. that sells parts?. Thanks and Happy New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149089
> 
> This is a picture of the fan's stickers.


Hello Tay, YES! Please contact The Maine stove shop and ask for Karen, you will have one in 2 days. The phone # is (207) 324-4440. The distributer is in New Hampshire, Accent sales, Adam Brewster. Search older Palazzetti posts for phone number.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

tay said:


> Hello Phil  do fire,
> I hope you had a good luck with you stove. Mine was going strong tell hours ago when the elongated drum fan on the back suddenly started  making loud noise  ( the one that bushes the hot air in the room). I am trying desperately to fine this part online, I   took it apart and seems the motor for the fan is about to die.
> Do you know any palizzetti Ecofire Prima dealers in the U.S. that sells parts?. Thanks and Happy New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149089
> 
> This is a picture of the fan's stickers.


Tay, If you get in a pinch, I have a rebuilt one. Here is the phone number for Accent sales, Chuck or Adam Brewster 508-866-4343


----------



## tay

Phil Do's fire. said:


> Tay, If you get in a pinch, I have a rebuilt one. Here is the phone number for Accent sales, Chuck or Adam Brewster 508-866-4343


Yes Phil thanks for the reply, 
I tried to fix the fan last night, from what I see is that there are two orange silicon or rubber parts at both end shaft of the drum, the one that is close to the motor has a torn end that prevent the drum fan from moving from left to right( if I could replace this part I think I could solve the issue). The motor itself gets very hot also. I will call the numbers you provided tomorrow. Thanks and happy New Year.


----------



## p962man

Phil Do's fire. said:


> Hello Tay, YES! Please contact The Maine stove shop and ask for Karen, you will have one in 2 days. The phone # is (207) 324-4440. The distributer is in New Hampshire, Accent sales, Adam Brewster. Search older Palazzetti posts for phone number.


Sounds like Phil has you squared away- I wouldn't be much help anyway, I am a Piazzetta dealer but not Palazzetti. Happy new year!


----------



## Big papa

Phil Do's fire. said:


> View attachment 85443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a proud owner of Whitfields, Quadrafire Castile & Mt. Vernon but nothing compares to the Italian made Ecofire Prima. The stove is over 90% efficient and my pellet consumption is down by 30%. Beautifull Mojlica tile outside, this baby puts out 44k BTU's. Very quiet much quieter than my Quad's were. Self cleaning firepot to! Control panel on top has six different programs available that can be customized to turn on- off throughout the day or week. It also has night mode, standby mode and customizable automatic pellet feed power and blower motor speeds. My electric bill dropped also, uses 110 watts only! Comes with remote also. I have always been a tried and true american and always try and buy american products but, after doing the research nothing compared. My friend owns a Harman Accentra and after checking out my stove, he is putting his up for sale. If this stove catches on at less than $2,500.00, the American manufacturer's will get a run for there money ! Added a new picture this morning of the stove in action. Christmas week is supposed to get cold here in upstate New York, the Quad and hitfield struggled to keep the house warm, Let's see how the Pizza stove will do!


Tell your friend that I would be interested in the accentra if he's selling it


----------



## chken

p962man said:


> Sounds like Phil has you squared away- I wouldn't be much help anyway, I am a Piazzetta dealer but not Palazzetti. Happy new year!


But those fan numbers are very close to the Piazzettas.

BTW, do you know anything about a new stainless grate that was shown at last year's Western dealers show? I vaguely recall that it was supposed to be available this season.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

chken said:


> But those fan numbers are very close to the Piazzettas.
> 
> BTW, do you know anything about a new stainless grate that was shown at last year's Western dealers show? I vaguely recall that it was supposed to be available this season.


The Piazetta is a copy of the Palazzetti, some components are the same


----------



## tay

Thanks friends for the feedback, today I'll call  Karen at the stove shop hoping to find the part. It has been unpleasant without the pellette stove . You can not compere forced hot air heat with pellette stove heat. Speaking of tonage I used 6 tons of pellettes last year and this year I orded the same.  Happy New Year.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Tay, If you get into a bind I have an inexpensive fix for your present blower.


----------



## tay

Phil Do's fire. said:


> Tay, If you get into a bind I have an inexpensive fix for your present blower.


Hi Phil, How do you fix that torn orange rubber part?. (It is attached to motor shaft by friction grip only) I glued it to the rotating motor shaft, but the heat deteriorates the glue bond and the wide flow fan starts hitting the side creating loud noise. Please Phil tell me the fix , thanks.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Hi Tay,

I purchased a motor assy. for an Amercan stove and transferred the motor, end plate and bushings to the Palazzetti wheel and blower housing. This motor is readily available at local stove shops and turns at the same RPM . Click links,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fireplace-B...4-for-Monessen-Vermont-Majestic-/331037131453

http://www.amazon.com/GFK4-Replacement-Fireplace-Monessen-Castings/dp/B00DY1KJO4


----------



## tay

Thanks Phil, so the motors in the links has our PALAZZITTI variable 5 speed and will attach to housing and bushing the same?, cool. Thanks again Phil.


----------



## Phil Do's fire.

Tay,

All permagnet motors function the same. The control and main board vary the voltage to the motor for all 5 speeds. If you look at your stoves blower, you can see the motor sag due to weak mounting point. this caused the bushing failure. I transferred from the FK24 blower, the motor and end mounting plate along with the bushings to the Palazzetti blower wheel and housing assy. If you are handy with tools, it's self explanatory. I still suggest buying a new Palazzetti blower and use the repaired one as a back up. Call the distributer if Karen doesn't have the blower. How many hours are on your stove??


----------



## tay

A


----------



## Lisa2691

New member here...looking for a Palazetti dealer in New England ...service & parts.  Thank you!


----------

